# Traning collar Batteries- lost range



## David Donovan (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a Sportdog 400 training collar . Just discovered that it does not have a range of over ten feet. The collar and transmitter show a complete charge. Could this be a function of the batteries? The collar is 2 1/2 yrs old.
I don't want to buy batteries @$60.00 if that's not the problem.
Thank you!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Problem is most likely not the batteries; it is probably because Sportdog sells CRAP


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> Problem is most likely not the batteries; it is probably because Sportdog sells CRAP


Yup, they are notorious for way under the advertised range. And you'll be lucky if they hold a charge for more then a day!


----------



## Steve Weaver (Feb 8, 2011)

I would call Sport Dog. Have your collar and transmiter with you when you call. Sport Dod will try to diagnos over the phone. You have a lifetime warranty I believe. I have had a couple of recievers replaced by them at minimal cost. I think $20.


----------



## lailacoopers (Feb 19, 2013)

I used Dogtra IQ Yard Remote Trainer Collars for small dogs and it has a 400 yard range with rechargeable Ni-MH batteries. This collar is very convenient and easy to use.


----------



## Henryk (Feb 26, 2013)

The batteries are easy to use in dog collars and designed to provide a long charge life. "Fortunately, Ni-Mh batteries are not bothered by the "memory" problems that plagued some of the older rechargeable battery types. Lithium ION batteries are also used in several of the newer training collar systems"


----------

